# FEB/MAR 2WW TESTERS.....TTC with TX Part 2



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

NEW HOME......Love and luck everyone 

Sair 31 Jan IUI 
Chel 31 Jan IVF 
McMarylou IVF 
2545helen 31 Jan IVF 
Kittikat 1 Feb ICSI 
Clarabel 1 Feb IVF 
Baloo 1 Feb FET 
mrsj 2 Feb IVF 
Hollysox 2 Feb IVF 
Harriet 2 Feb ICSI 
chanyn 3 Feb Clom
tootie 3 Feb IVF 
LinLou 3 Feb IVF 
White Rose 3 Feb ICSI 
Nibbles 3 Feb ICSI 
midnightaction 3 Feb IVF 
stpcarly 3 Feb IVF 
CJ 4 Feb FET 
Jan T 4 Feb IUI 
Swede 6 Feb ICSI  
*lisalou* 6 Feb ICSI 
Little M 6 Feb ICSI 
USBess 6 Feb IVF 
melaniejhodson 6 Feb IVF 
pancake 6 Feb IVF
anita.e.t.p 7 Feb IUI 
Kellyhop 7 Feb IVF 
madison 8 Feb ICSI 
fiona1 8 Feb ICSI 
jaxwee 8 Feb 
millie71 8 Feb IUI
Becca1 9 Feb IVF 
lululass 9 Feb ICSI 
Jome 9 Feb ICSI 
loobylou 10 Feb IVF 
zora 10 Feb ICSI 
jetula 10 Feb IVF 
mel n phil 10 Feb IVF 
foxymcfox 11 Feb FET 
Luc 12 Feb ICSI 
Dell 13 Feb ICSI 
*Di* 13 Feb IVF 
LisaLou 13 Feb FET
fraochdiana 13 Feb IVF  
jenny76 14 Feb Clom 
sandi24 14 Feb IUI 
pluto 14 Feb ICSI 
bodia 15 Feb IUI 
brownowl23 15 Feb IVF 
Rissa 15 Feb ICSI 
weesusie525 15 Feb FET  
jrhh 15 Feb IVF 
Blue Lobster K.. 15 Feb IVF 
helen0610 15 Feb ICSI 
kizzymouse 17 Feb IUI 
HellyS IUI  
SWEETCHEEKS 17 Feb IUI 
rospop 17 Feb IVF 
MrsCarter 17 Feb ICSI 
Katy G 17 Feb FET 
tweetie 19 Feb IVF  
sallywags 20 Feb ICSI 
stephjoy 20 Feb ICSI 
bernadette 22 Feb IVF 
Beth16 23 Feb FET
saffron3 23 Feb IVF 
Rin 24 Feb ICSI 
fairycake 24 Feb ICSI 
ritzisowner 24 Feb IVF 
Anne_7 25 Feb ICSI 
Rainy Day 27 Feb IVF  
Tigger2 27 Feb IVF  
clarey 28 Feb FET 
C.M.S. 1 Mar FET 
jax999 1 Mar ICSI 
Jessygirl 1 Mar ICSI 
Marielou 2 Mar IVF 
69chick ICSI 
Raes 2 Mar ICSI 
Jeps 3 Mar IUI 
jkd ICSI
angus999 3 Mar ICSI 
KatieM IVF
gigglygirl 3 Mar IVF
katielee 6 Mar IVF
suziq 8 Mar IVF
FLH 9 Mar ICSI
emmalouise 10 Mar FET
chelle21 13 Mar FET
bodia 14 Mar IUI
HellyBelly 16 Mar IVF
Pickle_99_uk 17 Mar ICSI
sharonw 17 Mar ICSI
lynne2 19 Mar ICSI

Take care everyone....fingers crossed for you all 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Rainyday.

Good to see that you are posting.  I am interested to hear what the new information on aspirin is?  

Love, Anne X


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

apologising in advance that this is a bit of a "me" post - but am freaking out a little and could just do with a little reassurance/advice...

I had my ET last Weds, had no particular symptoms up until today - was feeling the same as before the ET - sore boobs, bloated etc. But this morning I woke up very early and lay there with an AF feeling in my womb - not painful as such, just an ache. I went back to sleep and when I woke up it had gone.

When I got back from food shopping with DH around 7 o/c and went to the loo, I had a bit of watery pinky/red bleeding.  Normally when I come on I get (sorry TMI) clots of blood fairly quickly and lots of pain but like I say I only had this watery pink stuff   Had another small show about half hour ago at 9.30pm. Feel a bit achy down below but no period pains as such. 

Don't know what to think right now - was panicking and I do feel a bit better after reading threads on this site and realising that this might not be early AF but implantation bleeding - trying to relax and not think the worst  and that it's all over  

I would be very grateful for any advice/reassurance anyone could give  

Steph xxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

girlies

HPT came up negative at 4:50am, I did two to make sure. 
Gonna phone clinic at 9 to ask what they think, dunno if I tested too early, I doubt it tho as its 2 weeks today since I had IUI. 
If they say its a deffo neg then I can come off these damn pessaries as I have been sick again this morning  and it must be them that are doing it!  
Havent slept much the last few days and just feel knackered out by the whole thing and a bit emotional, but its only first time so 3 more to go! Just cos I am down I am thinking there is something wrong with me that they wont know about unless I decide to go for IVF, which I didnt really want to do, so I really hoping I will not be doing another iui in vain!  

Does anyone think it could turn positive by Thurs?  

Having day off today to pull myself together!  


  


Talk laters when I've had a good sleep and a good  


Love and     to all testers  XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Kizzy,
please try to stay positive as you have tested early and you know how many times you have read that BFN's can turn into BFP.  will be keeping everything crossed for you.
lol
HellyS
xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Helly

I am trying to be positive but keep crying (wuss!)   

Clinic said test on proper day, Thursday.
Wish I had waited now, feel so low its horrible.
Didnt expect to feel this bad!


Are you ok hun? XX 
XXXXX


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Steph - Try not to worry, it sounds like it could be implanting bleed as you are only on day 7.  It's too early for AF to arrive.   Come on positive thoughts only.

Love, Anne X


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi Kizzy,
Im fine thanks.  Cried most of Sunday and again last night but seem to be a lot better today.  Starting to look to the future again, just reading other people's threads who have been trying for so much longer than me puts everything into perspective really.
Please try to stay positive you really deserve this BFP after all of the support you have given to everyone on here.
Keep those       thoughts sending you lots of  
Helen
x


----------



## Katy G (Feb 5, 2006)

Kizzy
dont despair, test again in a few days, sending you a big  
dying to test today but DH persuaded me to wait til Thursday so none the wiser myself although AF was due today and has yet to appear 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi girls, sorry I've not posted much on here - I am keeping up with you all though honest.  

Katy   - you hold out girl! (what am I saying? I doubt I'll make it through the weekend!!!)

Kizzy, fingers crossed for you hun - there's a couple of days to go yet, don't despair.  

Steph - I know it's torture to wait, but it is still v early - it could be implantation.  Fingers crossed hun, keep strong!  

Well, will try to come back again later - sorry for all those I have missed,

Lol

Sallywags


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

girls what do you thinki am on day 10 of 2ww and got a neg this morning.it doesnt matter how many times i go through this i always test early and get so dissappointed so bare with me please.i will now ask all the usual questions.is it to early for me to testdo i still stand a chance that it could be positive by sunday or is it all over??god i drive myself nutty everytime.they have gotta sort this 2ww thing out.hehehehe.

i hope all you girls are well.i know there are a few testers out there coming up so fingers crossed that you get your bfp's girls.i have had no syptons really andyone been like thisit is worrying when you do and then aswell if you dont.beats me why we do this tx knowing the 2ww is at the end,but we do so got to be something similar going on in all of our brains.heheh.
goodluck girls.lol.xxxx.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Tweetie,

I know what you mean, I tested early yesterday and got a negative, meant to test tomorrow or Friday but I am not gonna do it now, cos I know deep down its a neg as I used really sensitive early detection ones, and if its not showing up by Day 15 then I doubt it will 2/3 days later.

But you are only on Day 10, think that is a wee bit too early.

This is only my first time and I wanna give up already, nothing is fun anymore, its all treatment treatment treatment!!!!  

And my DP doesnt understand how stressful it is, he thinks I should take it in my stride huh!!!    

I dont wanna have a break from it either tho, got 3 chances left, but i cant see how we are gonna survive another 3 cycles, sorry to be so negative tweetie, but I feel so low and its all cos of treatment!! 2WW is crap!!!  

Good luck for Sunday XX


----------



## Katy G (Feb 5, 2006)

Hello again
tweetie
  i think your way too early so try not to let it get to you too much .xxxx there are so many ladies who turn out to be   after testing neg coz they test too early.
Kizzy, still praying that yours changes to   on Thursday.  don't give up yet!!
I too need  .  i also tested   this morning at 0715 (2 days early) but i had to do test as i hadn't slept a wink.
Mine wasn't an early detection one and i still dont have usual pre   cramps and aches so i'm grasping my last straw as tight as i can.
Basically   has driven me totally crazy now. i dont think of anything else.
got to go to a meeting tis afternoon at work (noone knows what we've been up to re FET)and dreading it coz by then i may be feeling   again and even if i'm not i doubt i'll make much sense .
i'll be back later
Take care of yourselves everyone and have a special  from me for all being so brave


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

I tested this morning and got a  

Better luck to all of you still to test...I'll be back next month (with drugs this time!!!)


 
xx


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

Hello all, can i join you?  
Currently on 2ww  , had two 4 cell embies put back yesterday & now praying like a nun that it will work this time!   
I've got me botty bullets and estregen tablets and a big positve heart, test date is 28th Feb!!  
Good luck to you all, I'm sending loads of     to you all.
love Clare xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Aww Katy <HUGS>, you are feeling exact same as me, except my DP is being horrid and vile!!  

I am not gonna test again, but if I do I might test Friday cos will have stopped pessaries by then

I hope yours changes too XXXXXX


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Bodia ~ ah hun i'm sorry......i was hoping for good news from you. Big, big hugs and loads of luck for next cycle 

Clare ~ welcome  Good luck to you 

Big hugs and lots of    to all the early testers......keep hoping everyone,

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi ladies I got a     oh my god I really can't believe it......

My heart goes out to all the ladies who are still waiting and so sorry to the BFN today.

Take care

Love

Jacks xxxx


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

Tweetie its not too late yet, hang on in there  

Jacks x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Congrats Jacks!!!! Wow! Thats great news!!    

were you IVF or IUI?

How many treatments?

I am still not holding out any hope, will test Friday I have decided cos if its neg I gonna go get ******!!!! Hee Hee!!!

Should show up then surely either way as it will be Day 18  

XX


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Jacks -   congrats! Here's to a happy and healthy pg.

Thanks for all the good wishes. AM doing OK. Heading out for homeopathy and then a glass of vino!

Take care all,

xx


----------



## rospop (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi girlies,

Many    Jacks, really pleased for you!

Tweetie and Katy, my cycle buddies, you  need the    I'm being a good girl and holdin' out t
'til Friday, I do so hope your results change girls, got everything crossed for you and for you too Kizzy.

Bodia, so sorry hun, keep your chin up (I know easier said than done).

Clare, sending you    , good luck hun!

Bec xxx


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi all,

I went for my blood test today and got a  .  . I still can't believe it has finally happened. 

Congratulations to all those that got BFP.  

Big  to all those that got BFN. 

Good luck to all those still on the 2ww.   Am crossing my fingers and toes for you.

Helenx


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

Well done everyone on your BFP and once again so sorry for the bad news.

Kittymouse, thks it was IVF and amazingly our first (and only) go so I'm feeling so very lucky.

I'll cross everything for friday

Jacks xxx


----------



## Rissa (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi All.

Firstly I would like to say how sorry I am for those who have just received BFN's  . 

Secondly (feels a bit odd after saying that) I went to the clinic for my test today and received a   . I still cant' quite believe it as I was sure AF was about to arrive (and still feel a bit achey).

luv Rissa
xxxx

PS Good luck to all those still waiting.

PPS Apologies for duplication, posted on wrong testing thread at first


----------



## Katy G (Feb 5, 2006)

Rissa, Helen and Jacks
       
kkep looking after yourselves and well done

Bodia
, Hope things work out for you next time

Clarey,
Welcome to the crazy wait 

Bec and Kizzy
You are such stars helping to keep me positive ; sending you special wishes,
           
Becs, I can't believe how strong you've been with not testing. 
I too am going to wait til Friday now...have resigned myself to that fact that i will remain   till either   or 
meeting at work got cancelled last minute which was a bonus - one more day without it being obvious to them that i am more mad then ever before...back in on lates again tommorow 
Kizzy re DH ....this is the first time mine has been as supportive as i have needed him to be....i think it takes them a lot longer for it all to sink in as it's not physically happening to them...that probably doesnt help so give him a kick up the **** from me!!!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Day 17 official test day......went for a pee this morning but didnt do test cos am a wimp!!  But when I wiped had a small spot of brown discharge (TMI!!), so I guess   is on her way.

So I think you can put me down for a   

I am okay, glad I did test early now, cos I got it all out on Tues, now I feel fine about it  

So am expecting full blown   today which means I can phone clinic to start again in 3 weeks!!   


I hope you are okay Katy  , and it turns out great for you hun.


Catch ya all laters XXXXXX


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

just to let everyone kow mine is a BFN

Chris


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

((((((((((((((Chris)))))))))))))) I am SO sorry!!  I've been following your 2WW, and was so hoping it would be good news after all you've been through with your hospital scare..


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

brownowl-i am so sorry hunni.really had hoped it had worked for you.i can imagine how you are feeling at the mo and just want to give you a big (((hug))) and wish you lots of luck for the future.lol.xxxx. 

kizzymouse-really hope it isnt af and that when you test tomorrow you will get better news hunni.lol.xxxx.  

katyg-well you are a good girl aswell not testing,but i dont know how you girls stop yourselves.welldone.goodluck hunni.lol.xxx.  

congratulations to all those girls with bfp's and wishing you a happy and healthy pg.lol.xxx.

to all those i havent mentioned goodluck with the wait i know how mad you are probaly going.hehe.lol.xxxx.  

well i feel a bit better than yesterday which is a relief as was all doom and gloom.still not to sure it has worked but until the test on sunday i cant be sure so have to try to be positive until then.i hope everyone is ok and hope to chat soon.lol.xxxx.


----------



## rospop (Jan 20, 2006)

Mornin' ladies,

Did a test this morning, official test date tomorrow, and it was a   which didn't surprise me given that i've had brown d/charge (sorry tmi) since yesterday, I guess once the cyclogest stops the   will come in all her glory.

So sorry to all the others with negative results, hope you're feelin' okay, I really think we have to stay positive and keep chasin' that dream which I know is much easier said than done. Keep tellin' myself that it's got to be our turn soon.

Good luck to everyone else due to test soon   , will be checking in to see how you have got on,

Bye for now,
Bec xxx


----------



## Katy G (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi 
mine is definitely   
 arrived this morning with avengence.  cant stop     :

Gl to those still to test 

will be back soon
xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

HUGS to you Katy hun,

AF hasnt come yet, I wish she would damn well hurry up!!

I did a tst about 20mins ago ( even tho its meant to be in morn) and its -ve so I guess its deffo a bfn for me too!!


I am not gonna take last pessary cos I just want af to come so I can phone clinic in morning.

Its so annoying knowing you're not pregnant but no AF!!  

Whats next for you Katy?

I've got 3 more IUI's to go (oh the joy!!)

I did all my crying on Tues when I tested early, I KNEW it wouldnt change for me, so here comes round 2

Hope you are okay XXXXX


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

Risop Katy G and Kizzymouse, I'm feeling for you.
Hope you pick yourselves up and get cracking at it again....its such a rollorcoaster,, i dont think anyone could possibly understand how it feels. 



your never alone.
lots of love
clare xxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hello,

Just wanted to dip my toe in ... after a very stressful EC I had ET today, (day 3) two very good 8 cell embryos.  Test date 2nd March    

Marie xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

all,

Marie and clarey - well done on getting 2 beautiful embies on board  - hope they are settling in well for both of you and that you both have your baby dreams come true - sending you lots of  velcro vibes   

Anne_7 - thanks for the reassurance re my bleeding - pleased to report haven't bled now for two whole days - have had a few AF aches today - keeping my PMA though and praying that the weekend will pass without  arriving in full regalia!

((((((Chris))))) (brownowl) so sorry to hear your news  -  glad to hear you have decided to confront it all again so quickly  and pray that next time it all works for you - best wishes to you and your DH for the future  xxxx  

  to helen, rospop, Katy G, kizzymouse and bodia - so sorry to hear it hasn't worked for you this time - best wishes to you and good luck for the future whatever you decide to do next - thinking of you xxxx  

Jacks, helen0610 and rissa - Congratulations    on your  s - fantastic news - good luck and hope you all have very healthy pregnancies  

Sorry to anyone I missed - wishing all on 2WW lots of luck and love xxxx

Steph xxxx


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Steph - Pleased to hear your good news.  I have been following your diary so  vibes and look forward to seeing that BFP.

Marie - Looks like you have 2 perfect embies on board.. Good luck 

Katy and Bec - Sorry to read of your BFN's, I know it's very hard, but you will live to fight another day  

Love, Anne X


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

hello girls, how are we today?
I'm on day 4 of 2ww and feeling pretty ok. Yesterday I went into a negative mood, thinking "its not going to work...i know it" ((big fat bottom lip all day and loads of sighs)).
Today I feel quite positive, mind you I am being very 'healthy'. Loads of fresh organic fruit n Veg, made a huge soup yesterday with lovely pulses. Mind you, I've now got enough wind to power a the entire London Underground!!

I read a diary yesterday that I wrote during my last 2ww in Dec 2004.....from reading again i now feel that you really dont know whats going on down their until AF arrives or Test is BFP/BFN. As impossible as it might sound, Ive decided to just look after myself, enjoy the time off work, sleep when i feel like it and not obsess about every twinge. 

Last time, I started bleeding including clots at the beginning of the second week. preg test said -tive and clinic said it didn't sound good. I reluctantly continued with the pessaries until test date and again got another -tive. We started to come to terms with it, I was disappointed but relieved the not knowing was over and I could now indulge in the festive season. I didn't bleed very heavily but I thought a bigger AF was on its way.

A couple of days later (just before xmas) my friend popped over to say hello. I had a couple of glasses of wine with her and when she left i went up to the toilet for a pee. On the top of my toilet was one last pregnancy stick....i don't know why but I thought "oh just do, to get rid of it" Bare in mind, I'd probably spend a fortune on them by now and the very sight of them made me cringe.
So, I weed on it and put it on the edge of the bath.....it read "positive"!!!?? My husband came home and he agreed it was definitely positive.

We went straight out and bought some more....and the same result came up. As my clinic had closed for Xmas, we monitored it ourselves over the next few days and the result became stronger. I felt so very very special and I couldn't believe the turn of events after such a big negative.
Well, Xmas day came and my close family celebrated the good news. Obviously I was still worried that all was well and desperately wanted to get it confirmed by a doctor.

More tests followed....stronger positives......i did them every other day!
On new years Day 2005 I started to experience more bleeding, a rusty color that turned more Red as the day went on and decided to go to my local hospital to the early preg unit. They gave me a pregnancy test...it came up positive, I asked for a scan. They did warn it was extremely early and I should wait. Obviously our main fear was early misscarriage.

So we waited, the days seemed like years, I cried, prayed and lite candles at home. When we went back two days later they did another progesterone test and the levels had fallen where they should of increased two fold but the test was still positive. They scanned me again...nothing.....I was told to wait another couple of days and come back. We did as asked and i was nearly going mad with complete and utter emotional pain. We went back again and the scan showed nothing "undetectable pregnancy" the consultant said. I decided enough was enough because I had experienced a ruptured Ectopic pregnancy in my early 20's I asked for a Laporoscophy ( key hole surgery, a camera to look in fallopian tubs and womb). The consultant was reluctant at first as it was so early but I told him that I could not cope anymore with the uncertainty and if the embryo was growing in my last remaining tube, i wanted it removed.
My wonderfull DH held my hand down to surgery, and I awoke with him next to me in a quite side room on the ward. I felt down under my gown and felt two plasters either side of my stomach and new it had been removed.

I dont know why I feel the need to write this and I'm sure no one will even read this far! ((dont blame you)) but my point is that not one "Sign" or "Feeling" means anything until you get it confirmed. I do not have any fallopian tubes now thank god, ive lost 3 pregnancies due to them being damaged. Hopefully this gives my little embies a better chance now as they cant get stuck in their this time!!!  Its funny really, I was told to have IVF because my tube was blocked......whats the odds on an embie being put into a lovely healthy womb and finding its way inside a damaged tube !!! Amazing.

Being positive, healthy and generally keeping busy is the best advice I now follow. I might have to go through the 2ww again and possible again until I have my lovely baby but who knows.....it could happen this time.

Sorry for long, outburst.....good luck to everyone. ((end of therypy session!!))
The END


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Clarey <hugs> I was almost  reading that!!!

I really hope you get a BFP, but as you say you dont know whats going on in there, next time I am just gonna follow my instincts and not obsess!!

Fingers crossed for you hun XXXX


----------



## fairycake (Jan 19, 2006)

Clarey - Just wanted to say that I read ur really long post and I really hope that you get a positive pregnancy this time.  Ur experiences were so sad to read and really made me think - I am testing on the 24th Feb after ICSI at the ARGC.  Hope all goes well this time for u.

Love
fairycake
xx


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Hello  

could I please be added to the list and join you 2ww girls. 

I've had 2 embies put back. I am so pleased as they were both grade 1 and both 10 cells (day 3 transfer)  
Our embies have NEVER been this good before, so fingers crossed

I just feel that it is another milestone crossed 

Hoping and praying.

Lisa x


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hello girls well i am now day 13 and still getting neg results dont know what to think anymore.dont think it will change by tomorrow and i know alot of people have told me to hang on in there but honestly i cant see it being any different tomorrow can you.lol.xx.

i hope everyone is ok and congrats to all those with the bfp's.lol.xxx.
very sad for those with the neg results and hope your dreams come true soon girls.lol.xxx.  

everyone inbetween goodluck and hope your tx goes well and we see alot more bfp's coming soon.lol.xxx.


----------



## belladonna (Mar 25, 2005)

clarey sweetheart,

i can't imagine how you must of felt. you must of been totally overwhelmed with emotion...i was just reading your story!  wishing you loads of   and love for the future.

donna  x x x


----------



## Katy G (Feb 5, 2006)

Hello again to everyone and thanks for your lovely meassages. 
starting to feel human again now. 
been back at work on nights thurs/fri...last one tonight and been taking my frustration out at the gym   
also got a letter from the hospital for my follow up. 
gonna do the ivf again asap. 
never had tp pay before so i was wondering if anyone knows where i can find some inof on costs and sucess rates of clinics
  to all those still waiting for results, 
Katy
xxx


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Just thought I'd let you know I got a  !!!!!!!! I tested positive on the 17th February. I'm SOOOO happy.

Good luck to all you ladies testing       

Lots of love and luck to you all.

 to all the ladies with a BFN.

Lots and love and luck to you all.

Michelle xxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Kizzymouse, Chris, Bec and Katy......sorry, i've not been around but i was so sorry to see your news. Sending you all much love and loads of luck for the future 

Marie!! ~ welcome  Fab news for your embies hun.....i really have everything crossed for you. Take care hun xxx

Welcome Fairycake and Lisa ~ good to have you here, luck and babydust to you both 

Jacks, Helen, Rissa and Michelle ~ huge congratulations to you......you must be so happy and excited. Enjoy every wonderful second 

Good luck for tomorrow Tweetie  

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Lisa. Sounds like you've got two lovely embries on-board.
I really hope that this is your time.

Clarey - There aren't too many long posts you can read without getting bored, and yours was one of them. I wish you all the best this time around, besides they don't have any tubes to hide into now 

Michelle -Congratulations to you and DH you must be over the moon as it's been along time coming. You see good things do come to those who wait 

Lilly - How are you doing? Hope your 2ww is going well. Thinking of you hun.

Love, Anne X


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

just to let you know girls that i tested this morning and as i thought it was bfn for me.i will ring the clinic and ask them to get me going again asap.so will be back one day soon.goodluck to everyone testing and congrats to those who managed to get there bfp's this time round.
sorry to those like me with neg results but never give up hope,you never know whats round the corner?lol.xxxx.stay positive.


----------



## rospop (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey Tweetie,

Sorry to hear your news hun, hope to be cycle buddies next time around?!

Bec xxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

thanks rospop any ideas of when you may go again hunni.i have fingers crossed that next time is yours girl.lo.xxx.


----------



## Beth16 (Feb 15, 2006)

Morning all!  Remember that you are all special wonderful people for even trying this treatment.  There may be a lot of us on this board, but there are far more people not even brave enough to do what we are doing.  Remember how strong you are inside, just to get this far.  

I'm fairly new to this board, but have been reading for a while.  We had 2 blasts transferred on Valentines, after waiting 1.5 hrs!   They said they looked good, but then we've been there before, so I'm trying not to get too excited or upset - easier said than done!  I test on Thur, but keep thinking whether to test earlier.  I've only one stick in the cupboard, to try and stop myself - tee hee! No symptoms yet apart from a rather full feeling in my uterus.  Didn't get any symptoms last time when I was pregnant, so not too worried yet.

How does everyone feel today?

Beth


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya all,

Just a quick question ...

I have a history of OHSS, my first cycle I had ET cancllled and my embies frozen. 
This time, I had 24 follies, and was told about warning about OHSS etc.    Anyway, today 3dp3dt, my ovaries are very sore, and when I breathe in, I feel pain from my ribs down.    Is this just normal after EC (I didnt have this last time) and could it just be due to the cyclogest, as I'm on a high dose (3x 400mg daily) 

Not really very worried, just wanted to double check!

Marie xx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Tweetie , 
 Hunni i am so sorry to hear you got a BFN   
I know there are no words to say to ease your pain , but i want you to know i am thinking of you .
Wishing you and your DH strength ,
Love and hugs
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## mrsj (Nov 23, 2005)

Tweetie - I am so sorry that it was BFN this time x you've been a fantastic support to so many people, including myself, over the last couple of months...thanks for that.

good luck, don't give up on your dreams.

mrsj


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

girls thankyou so much for all your messages.
mrsj-you take care and wish you every success hunni.i will still be around so call if you need me.hehe.lol.xxx.

freespirit-goodluck hunni i hope you are well.lol.xxxx.

goodluck everyone.looking for lots of bfp's soon.lol.xx.


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

Hello!
Feeling much better today after outburst!! uhh humm  thanks to those that read my long post and sent kind wishes  
congrates Micheller.. wonderfull news on bfp    thats lovely to read, well done.
Beth we test on the same day     good luck, I had my embies put back on Valentines day too... how are you doing? I had crazy thought to test today   DH told me to behave  . The clinic gave me a really primitive test, clear tub and stick!! It sooooo wants to be used!  

Big hugs to those with bfp, you are so brave...don't give up, next time it might just happen. xxxxx

Welcome to any newies to the thread good luck     ((group hug))

As for me, day 5 after FET. Boobs...fine...I will make them sore if I don't stop squashing them!
Feel a bit dreamy and strangely chilled out, laughing a lot with DH and staying as relaxed as poss. Eating very very healthily which has caused bad wind ((sorry for tmi) it might be estrogen tablets, has anyone else had this?

Off this week again so I'll be hooked to this site (its worse than chocolate).
lots of love and  
Clare xx


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Marie-Lou - Out of interest how comes you are going through the whole process again when you have some frozen from last time.  Why aren't they just defrosting the ones you have!!

Love, Anne X


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

forgot on my last post to mention   to kizzymouse, katyg and rosop - been reading your posts and send lots of love, your never alone on your journey, good luck for next time.

Good luck Lisa keep us posted hun

clare


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

mrsj said:


> Tweetie - I am so sorry that it was BFN this time x you've been a fantastic support to so many people, including myself, over the last couple of months...thanks for that.
> 
> good luck, don't give up on your dreams.
> 
> mrsj


DITTO DOTTO DOTTO!!!  I am SO sorry hon!!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Put me down for a BFN too.

Thanks

Sallywags


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Sallywags  

hun, so sorry you've had another BFN. I know how you feel. We're here if you need us x

Sending you a hug and kiss.

Lisa x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Sally ~ So sorry tohear your news    

Anne ~ I already used my frosties, which is why I'm not using them now!

Marie xx


----------



## abbyw (Nov 30, 2005)

Sallywags,

So sorry to hear your news.    

Sending you big    .

Look after yourself.

Abby


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

sally....awww hun,  
we are all hear if you need anything.
love clare


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Sally I'm so sorry it didn't work for you this time - wishing you so much luck for the future and best wishes to you and your DH whatever you decide to do next xxxxx

I'm really sorry to report that it was a   for me too, we are very, very low.   

But not beaten yet - we'll go see docs in a few weeks time for the follow-up consultation and try again when we can find the money. 

Can't find any more words right now - will be back later xxx

Steph xxxx


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

Stef, so sorry to read it didnt happen for you this time,
I now how you are feeling, me and DH just held eachother and was speachless...its all such a rollercoaster.
Good luck for the next go, ask doctor if he can at least help with cost of drugs...they might provide funding.

Take care of yourself and DH you have been very brave,
love clare xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sally, Steph and Tweetie......wishing you had all got better news, so sorry 

Big hugs and huge love 

Beth  welcome. Good luck for Thursday (unless you crack and do one before)  

Take care everyone, 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Steph and Sally I'm very sorry to hear of your news.  I wish you guys all the best with whatever you decided to do  

Love, Anne X


----------



## fairycake (Jan 19, 2006)

HI

Just wanted to say thank you Lizzy for adding my date in to test, I didn'e realise until now.

I'm sorry to hear your sad news Sally, Steph and Tweetie.  I hope you are coping.

Fairycake
xxx


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

Just wanted to send (((((hugs)))))) to you ladies with bfn's... I hope you can carry on and get a better result next time...

And to wish you other ladies in waiting the best of luck and hope you get your bfp's....

I'm looking forward to my next 2ww (sort of!  ) so was thinking of you all..

Lol and luck    ,
Jome xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

just  ing you ladies back up before you slip to page 2


sending lots of         your way


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Lizzy -  Couldn't hold out and tested early and got a BFP....  After all this time it has finally happend.

Love, Anne X


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

oh anne congrats hunni you must be over the moon.so pleased for you hunni.have a healthy and happy pg.lol.xxxx.


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi 
good luck to you all

anne congrats hunny ive been watching yr posts and hoping you got a poss


                     

all the best love nikki xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Woooohoooo Congratulations Anne 

Fab, fab news......have a very happy and healthy 8 months and enjoy!!!!

Will go and put your BFP up now 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Anne_7

OMG chick, well done - you must be somewhere on cloud 9.

So pleased for you. Have sent you an IM.

LOL
lisa x


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi all,

Didn't know this thread existed!! I am on my 2ww, bt on wednesday the 1st.

Did a pee stick yesterday, day 10 but it was a bfn! Hoping it was too early.

Only symptoms at the moment are huge (.)(.) which are quite sore. ?!?!?!?!

Has anyone put on heaps of weight during the 2ww? I have been comfort eating and am starting to feel uncomfortable. 

How is everyone else doing?

JAx


----------



## angus999 (Nov 7, 2005)

hi,
this is my second 2ww, so naturally am overanalysing everything, however this time i am trying to be convinced it has worked (PMA) although most people who go on to get a bfp have had some spotting, i have not, is this because of the injection that i was given 4 days post transfer which i was told would hold off any bleeding(sorry), coupled with the delightful cyclogest.  I would just be grateful if anybody knew the answer 

thanks and good luck to everybody

Angus


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Welcome to Angus999  

good luck for this 2ww  

Best wishes

Lisa x


----------



## angus999 (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi, sorry didn't really explain myself very well, I had a 2 ww in November bfn, trying again now (obviously), i cannot remember clearly last time but i think i just felt sick a lot, however this time, i have had af type pains almost daily, and my boobs are sore on an evening, i know i will not bleed however i am more positive this time although i would be grateful for some definite symptoms.

i have had ICSI due to DH having had a vasectomy, 2 x 4 cell embies put back which the staff seemed pleased about.  I test on Friday 3rd March and am now sick of waiting, but i will not be doing the hpt like last time on about day 9 which was obviously bfn.

anyway enough drivelling off to cook tea, good luck everybody


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Jax -







to the 2ww thread.

I'd like to thank all of you for your congratulation posts, it means alot to me. Thank you









I will still be monitoring this site as I'm looking to see lots of .

Love Anne X


----------



## FLH (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Hope you don't mind if I join you. I am day 2 post transfer and will be testing on March 9th. Bored and impatient already! This is my third icsi so I am hoping that it will be third time lucky.

Frankie x


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

Hi girls,
I'm also on 2ww and have been hovering around watching you all. I've also been doing a 2ww diary for my own sanity! So I thought I'd join you and say hi & good luck.

We had DIVF in Athens, with ET on Sat 18th Feb. So if you count that as day 1 (I'm not entirely sure how you count the days) I'm on day 9 this a.m. I hadn't really thought about testing until yesterday when I thought 'oh, some people test around day 10, that's not far away'. But, I think I'm going to try to have some willpower and wait at least until Thurs. I've read so much about pee sticks not being reliable I think I'd rather wait for the blood test on Fri. But I might well succumb to temptation!!!

I've had sore boobs since day 3 and OMG they are killing me now. I can barely move. Must be all the hormone drugs. My mate said she didn't get sore boobs until week 4-6 so am not getting my hopes up. 

Well, hello to all and nice to meet you!
 to everyone
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## Jessygirl (Apr 25, 2005)

Think its over for me on day 11pt and have tested neg and have a lot of watery brown stuff (TMI!) with lots of my usual endo pains!

Dont know whether i should bother with pessaries today? wont that just hold her off longer and make all this more painful?

Advice appreciated        
JG


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there,

Welcome Angus, Jax, Frankie, Lisa and JG 

JG ~ you're still early hun and watery brown doesn't mean it's over at all......i'd wait a few days and test again. Fingers crossed for you  

It's very quiet here....hope everyones ok,

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## angus999 (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi everybody, i am still fighting the urge to test, DH will go mad if he finds out, i am just so impatient to know and feel really positive one minute and negative the next, anyway no AF only minor AF style pains and sore  boobs which get worse at night !!.

lots of luck to everyone


----------



## jkd (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi all,

You've probably all gone by now!!  Enjoying participating and it really helps!  On my 6th IVF and hanging on in there.  Can't believe I've just discovered this site!!  I think the hospitals should recom!!  Anyone at the Lister London?? Day 11 tomorrow (from ET). Very tempted to do a test first thing tomorrow?  Should really hold out until day 14 if the dreaded AF doesn't appear!! Good luck to everyone and we'll be another day down the line soon!!

Jules X


----------



## emmalouise (Apr 19, 2004)

Hiya Guys

Can I join you please. I have just had a natural fet and am now on day 4. My test day is the 10th March and I am already going loopy, the 2ww never gets any easier infact I think it gets harder grrrrrr. 

Anyway, good luck to everyone on 2ww. Lets hope we get lots of bfp's

Lots of Love

Emma x


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

Its early, my eyes are half closed and my mouth is like Gandhi's flip-flop! but.....its day 14 of 2ww....

and I AM PREGNANT !                  sooo sooo very happy and overwhelmed.                        

I've had light spotting over the last couple of day's which upset me so much but its eased up. I've had a stronger and stronger pregnancy result from day 10 and today the vertical line on the Clearblue came up before any of the others!!   

The spottings eased up so i'd like to think 1 or two embies were just getting busy in their and now they are safely snuggled down in my belly. Gonna try to get blood test down at Early Preg Unit today, fingers crossed that will be ok ((worry worry worry)).

My DH started laughing at me last night...because i look so rough, he said he'd never seen me with such dark circles under my  eyes...charming. Must be all the worry, i guess. Can wait to hear what he makes of me in 8 months!!   

I must mention something, I did drink half a glass of pure Pinapple juice a day and a good handfull of Brazil nuts...apparently it helps with implantation. I am now worshiping the God of P&B and will be eternally gratefull for their fertility powers! I have also been taking Folic Acid for yonks, eat broccoli everday ((parp!!) and other green leaved veg (organic if i can get it), multivitamins, Flaxseed oil capsules (i'm a vegetarian) and I stopped smoking on FET day, no caffeine either. I've done sweet FA, just chilled on the sofa but i personally don't believe this effects your chances as long as you don't over do it. ooooh and i've prayed. I'm not a particually religious person but man have I prayed!!! and someone answered my prayer...could of been my Guardian Angel, God or even Bhuda!! But i prayed hard. 

Thank you so much for everyones support on this site, its a true life line in times of great need and worry, I've also had a good giggle too when laughing seems almost lost - redpepper   a sense of humor is a must! Hopefully my pregnancy this time will continue, healthily and happily....I will be here if anyone needs support. 

Ive made it passed this hurdle and i hope everyone else does too, don't give up, I nearly did but it can happen....to anyone!!          

A very delighted Clare      
xxxxx


----------



## lynne2 (Nov 18, 2004)

Congrats Clarey - have a happy and healthy pregnancy!!



Lynne


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

Not sure if i've already said it but

congratualtions Anne on BFP - So pleased for you.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Clarey ~ CONGRATULATIONS 

Fab news hun........have a very happy and healthy pg!!

Emma ~ welcome....loads of luck to you  

How's everyone doing.....hope you are all ok,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Am back again! I had IUI yesterday. It was my 5th cycle, but first go with the drugs. I was a little disappointed as I only had one lead follie, (19mm) but am hoping it will work somehow...

Only problem is that I have done my back in! It started with a sore neck on Sunday and has got worse and worse...now I can hardly walk and am in agony! I went to the ostepath yesterday who thinks it's my body's reaction the the stress of tx and especially the drugs and the jabs! So, if I get pg it truly will be a complete miracle!!!

I am testing on March 14th...good luck to everyone else on here and     to all,.

xxx


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

Good luck to you bodia,

nice to see you back again, take it easy lovey and calm. 19mm sounds good to me...i didnt even produce one when I had a natural cycle and i've never missed a period in my life. Sounds like your responding well.

look after that back, theirs nothing worse than back problems...ive been their! Hopefully it will all be worth it.
take care
love clare


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks Clare,

And a big     to you. Hope all goes well...you deserve it so much.

xxx


----------



## suziq (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi am 5 days post et and getting a bit nervous and fed up and still a week to go, 8th March, Its my first ivf so all new to me. Boobs seem to get bigger everyday!! This is def the worst part!!

Also i know this may sound a bit strange but i really dont wanna test!! You know what its like so many neg tests over the years id rather not know cos its always neg!!?? Am i going mad??!! Does anyone else have these weird feelings??
 

SueXXX


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

sue,
hello hun, ive just been through the 2ww and it was hell theirs not denying. The first weeks not so bad, in fact i felt quite exited but by the 2nd....i was am emotional mess, everyone is so your not alone.

My boobs got bigger every day, and i noticed more veins coming up in one of my boobs ((nice)). You cant help analysing every twinge. I hope you find something to keep you mind off it. I'm not one to give advice because i was a nightmare but just wanted to say, your not alone. 

I hope your dream comes true, take care and good luck
Clare x


----------



## suziq (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks Clare its so nice to know im not alone. 
Congatulations on your bfp yesterday you must be so thrilled! I can see its taken you a lot for you to get there. Enjoy and dont worry. 

Im back at work on friday so hopefully that will take my mind off it.

Suexxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi everyone  

sorry to say, its another BFN for us.

Congrats to all the recent BFP - hope to join you soon! 

LOL

Lisa x


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello

Can I join you?  I had ET yesterday so test on 16th March.  Very excited but a bit worried as I've come down with a very heavy cold so feel really rough. Am off to bed for the day to see if that helps.  

Good Luck to everyone.

Hellie
xx


----------



## angus999 (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi, just to let you all know it was a BFN for me this morning, hospital HPT did not work rushed out to buy a predictor (works at any time of the day apparently!), and there it was a BFN,  i do not know where we will go from here, as this is the second negative 2ww and i feel very low.

congratulations to all those with a BFP, commiserations to those like me, and fingers crossed for everyone else.


----------



## lynne2 (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi girls - can I please join you as just got back from ET and am pleased to say that I have 2 perfect embies on board.  Have to say that ET was pretty unconfy as my bladder was over full!!

My test date is 19/03

Good luck everyone!

Lynne


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi, 

Can I join u as well?!  test date 17th March. xx

Tracy xx


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Hi 

Can i join you same as Tracey test date 17th march St Paddys day!

Thanks

Sharon

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya Sharon, 

Nice to have a test date buddy!  How u doing?  DH has been fussing over me all day.  I could get used to this so easily!

Tracy xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,50494.0.html


----------

